# david henman band headlining at pickering ribfest



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

…the david henman band, along with max styles (the kings) on percussion, and rosemarie bell and cindy sokoloff on vocals, will be performing a 75-minute set at the pickering ribfest at one pm on saturday, june 5th:

index.html

http://www.pickeringribfest.com/entertainment.html


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Ribfest??? How can I resist???

I'll try to be there!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The annual ribfests held each summer in Niagara Falls and St Catharines are always packed solid. Big events. I assume this one will be too. Have a great show !!


----------

